# Converting from Canon to Sony - Lense equivalents.



## captaint (Mar 18, 2012)

I am currently the owner of a Canon 450d but with a baby coming along in 4 weeks I want to upgrade to a camera that also has high quality video (with automatic focus) - so I'm opting for the brand new Sony A57.

Currently with the Canon I have a great all round 17-85 lense. Understanding that I need a lense that will allow the Sony A57 to use auto focus in video mode, and that I want to get great shots of my new baby but also be able to handle anything that comes my way, what's the best equivalent Sony lense or lenses?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## KeithR (Mar 19, 2012)

Ask on a _Sony_ forum, maybe?


----------



## colin1984 (Mar 19, 2012)

I would recommend you one of this two´s haven´t found anything else on the Sony Homepage;
Both works with full time Autofocus; but you have to know that these lenses aren´t cheap; alternate you can look on SIGMA or Tamron, both should also work with full time Autofocus; As far as I know. At least it worked on A55, which i saled very often when i was a Seller; Sorry that it´s German but you will find it also on your Sony Homepage;

The quality from first one should be like standard 18-55 bit with both wider and longer zoom;

http://www.sony.at/product/ddl-aps-c-lenses/sal-16105

http://www.sony.at/product/ddl-carl-zeiss-lenses/sal-1680z


By the way the autofocus on the A Series isn´t that like on Nikon or Canon, we learned between the course (for A55/33) it don´t have Contrast AF, which mean it won´t be as sharp or as good as CANON or nikon ; so it was told to me; But maybe they have changed it in A57

Hope i could help you. 
With friendly Regards
Colin


----------



## unkbob (Mar 19, 2012)

Isn't the Lumix GH2 ok for AF? But really, I think a camcorder is the way to go for decent AF at a reasonable price. Or, if you want it to look more cinematic, use any video-enabled DSLR & loupe and learn to turn the focus ring. It's not that hard!


----------



## Drizzt321 (Mar 19, 2012)

unkbob said:


> Or, if you want it to look more cinematic, use any video-enabled DSLR & loupe and learn to turn the focus ring. It's not that hard!



I think his point is he doesn't want to have to think too much, because he'll need to be paying attention to his new baby. So, adding in a loupe & having to worry about focusing in a potentially fast moving situation (ok, not day 1, but within some months/few years).


----------



## t.linn (Mar 19, 2012)

captaint said:


> I am currently the owner of a Canon 450d but with a baby coming along in 4 weeks I want to upgrade to a camera that also has high quality video (with automatic focus) - so I'm opting for the brand new Sony A57.



If I were leaving Canon for Sony I would look hard at the NEX line rather than the much larger Alpha line. That NEX-7 is a game changer and the 5n(?) is no slouch either. Same size sensor. Much smaller body.

Just a thought.


----------



## Pakman (Mar 27, 2012)

I would suggest waiting for the 650D with its rumored in-video AF. Paired with the apparently silent-AF 18-135 II, it should fulfill your requirements very well. Plus you can use whatever lens you own currently on it too. But since you've got a baby due in 4 weeks, just take some stills with your 450D first! Congratulations on the baby BTW


----------



## AmbientLight (Mar 27, 2012)

Just out of curiosity I googled "lense" and I even found something. Although Oxford dictionaries do not mention this one, at least it is mentioned in dictionary.com as a variant:

lense

noun
a transparent optical device used to converge or diverge transmitted light and to form images [syn: lens] 

It is even mentioned in Wikipedia as a variant spelling, although as a generally not accepted variant.


----------



## MK5GTI (Mar 27, 2012)

i was in the same boat as the OP. had 2 kids now.

always like the video continuous AF for chasing toddlers. the equivalents of your 17-85 would be a Carl Zeiss 16-80, it will be like Canon IS since Sony has OSS in the body, but this lens got no SSM (equivalent to USM), you may hear some sound.

i end up keeping a 5D classic for portraits, and buying a NEX 5n. but the A57 will use the same sensor.....

i wonder what the new rebel will do for AF. that maybe a hot seller for a lot of parents.


----------



## jamesdylangoldstein (Mar 27, 2012)

Don't buy into the hype. 

I bought a A55 when they first came out with a 24-70 and 70-400. I'm so much happier with the Canon lens selection, the old-school mirror, etc. The Sonys overheat, take terrible high ISO images, don't take in as much light, have a mediocre lens selection (mostly rebadged Minolta lenses), have mediocre accessories, etc. I wrote a long post on DPreview about my experiences that the Sony fanboys hated and helped to delete. 

If you're going to buy Sony, buy a NEX.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 28, 2012)

jamesdylangoldstein said:


> Don't buy into the hype.
> 
> I bought a A55 when they first came out with a 24-70 and 70-400. I'm so much happier with the Canon lens selection, the old-school mirror, etc. The Sonys overheat, take terrible high ISO images, don't take in as much light, have a mediocre lens selection (mostly rebadged Minolta lenses), have mediocre accessories, etc. I wrote a long post on DPreview about my experiences that the Sony fanboys hated and helped to delete.
> 
> If you're going to buy Sony, buy a NEX.


 
I looked at the Nex 5n and fount it had no viewfinder. The Nex 7 has a EVF that looks like it might breakoff, but seems like a good camera, just overpriced. No really wide lenses either, 16mm (24mm equiv) being the widest..

As to lenses for a A57, you can, I believe pick from a big selection of Minolta AF lenses as well as the Sony.

there are tests of a limited number of Sony lenses here.

http://www.photozone.de/sony-alpha-aps-c-lens-tests


----------

